# My first dual coil build



## Marshan GAjanand (17/3/15)

Hi Guys

Check out my dual coil build...Its on a Hobo and Slo jo Mech. Let me know if you guys have any pointers

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (17/3/15)

Looks good to me @Marshan GAjanand 

How does it vape?


----------



## Marshan GAjanand (17/3/15)

vapes awesome. It had a single 0.4ohm coil when i got it and went through juice like crazy but now with a dual 0.4ohm buil its last 10 time longer and flavour is incredible. what do i need to get it to a dual 0.6 or 0.8? maybe 28g kanthol. using 26g now


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

I dont know the Hobo @Marshan GAjanand , but it looks good

What are the specs? Gauge of wire, id, resistance?

Calling @n0ugh7_zw , for a Hobo inspection....


----------



## Riaz (17/3/15)

Marshan GAjanand said:


> vapes awesome. It had a single 0.4ohm coil when i got it and went through juice like crazy but now with a dual 0.4ohm buil its last 10 time longer and flavour is incredible. what do i need to get it to a dual 0.6 or 0.8? maybe 28g kanthol. using 26g now


Just do a few more wraps bud, no need to change to 28g

Id say, using a 2mm ID, 26g kanthal, you'd need to do about 8-9 wraps on each coil


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

Marshan GAjanand said:


> vapes awesome. It had a single 0.4ohm coil when i got it and went through juice like crazy but now with a dual 0.4ohm buil its last 10 time longer and flavour is incredible. what do i need to get it to a dual 0.6 or 0.8? maybe 28g kanthol. using 26g now



Ah, didnt see your post while i was typing mine

That is fantastic. I think to get to 0.6 (you need two 1.2 ohm coils), you will probably need 28g. About 8 or 9 wraps depending on ID. To get to 0.8 dual, you need two 1.6 ohm coils. Youd probably need 30g for that. I would suggest first trying the 0.6.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (17/3/15)

Thanks @Silver

I usually run my hobo in single coil at around 0.7-1.0 ohm and I run it on a regulated mod at between 25-30w

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/15)

Marshan GAjanand said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Check out my dual coil build...Its on a Hobo and Slo jo Mech. Let me know if you guys have any pointers
> View attachment 23137
> View attachment 23138


Awesomely done, especially for a first dual coils. I see a Coil Master in the making.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marshan GAjanand (17/3/15)

thanks guys...yeah need to get use to the small area that you have for making coils. Hands are very hard and clumsy so pretty chuffed that i was able to build. Awesome builds there bud. will get there someday. really enjoying the Hobo @Silver and thanks for the tips.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (24/3/15)

I am struggling my #ss off with this.

I have a goblin and i received 5m free 28 gauge kanthal from the person i bought the goblin from.

I roll 2 x Coils with 6-8 wraps and on my cloupor mini it keeps giving me either shorting or low resistance.

I dont know what i am doing wrong? 

Maybe you can give me some advice?

On my Istick 50w, it reads .2ohms and .3 ohms ... getting real frustrated here 

Also, where can i get some kanthal for a good price?


----------



## VapingSquid (24/3/15)

Michael van Jaarsveld said:


> I am struggling my #ss off with this.
> 
> I have a goblin and i received 5m free 28 gauge kanthal from the person i bought the goblin from.
> 
> ...



The Cloupor Mini can only read as low as 0.45 ohm if I am not mistaken. So you need to build at 0.5ohm or more. So, you could build two 1ohm coils, put em together on the goblin and you have 0.5ohms

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (24/3/15)

And how do I go about building 1 ohm coils? Lol, I am very new to this and it seems I am struggling... Must I put more wraps on?


----------



## Marshan GAjanand (24/3/15)

yeah more wraps will be needed to get a higher resistance. Are you sure it is 28g and not 26g? I did 7 wraps on 26g on my build dual coil build and got 0.4ohm. PM me your number we can chat...


----------



## DemonicBunnee (24/3/15)

I think I'll just leave this here for you guys to look at and help out with those pesky how many wraps problems: Steam Engine

@Michael van Jaarsveld
@Marshan GAjanand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mario (24/3/15)

@Marshan GAjanand 
Download "Vapers Toolbox" App to your phone, great tool for building coils and its free.


----------



## Marshan GAjanand (25/3/15)

@Mario thanks will do now


----------



## Rafique (25/3/15)

Not bad bro


----------



## ZeeZi169 (25/3/15)

Nice coils


----------

